# Just picked up my TF201...now what?



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

This is my first tab (Android at least...) and I have hit a wall. I can't figure out how to fill up all of these screens! So, my question to you guys are what do your home screens look like? Some screenshots wouldn't be horrible. Also, what are your must have apps on the tab?


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Dolphin HD or Boat as an alternative browser.

Thumb Keyboard as a better on screen keyboard

Tapatalk for forum access

ezPDF for my PDF needs

Agenda Widget for my calendar needs

Gmail for email

Google Earth and Maps

Talk and Skype for video conferencing

Plenty more... and as more and more tablets are sold, more tablet centric apps will be released.

Edit... can't forget dropbox!
Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------



## ronde90 (Nov 30, 2011)

I mean it really just depends on what you are looking to do with your tablet; the possibilities are endless! I personally like to read news a lot so I would recommend either Pulse or New360, both of which have great UIs; they pull together a lot of news sources and bring them together in such a way that is interesting, intuitive, and pretty cool. I like Tweetdeck a lot for combining my Facebook and twitter, enabling me to update/post to both simultaneously. I would also definitly get some of the Adobe apps because they let you do a lot of cool things on your tablet, especially now that it has such a high level of comptuing power/graphics capability. Hope this helps in someway! (p.s. - I have the prime and keyboard dock; not sure if you needed to know that.)


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I freaking love this thing! Will hold me over until the TF700 comes around and fixes the weak wifi/gps. 
"


----------



## Enzymaticracer (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is a screenshot of one of my homescreens.








I have things organized in such a way that my most used apps are within reach of either thumb without stretching or having to let go of the tablet.

Similar apps are put in folders to reduce the amount of icons on my homescreens.

I have 1 screen dedicated to games; one screen (shown) for misc apps; one for productivity/work apps; one for the weather widget and battery widget; and finally one for gmail and calendar widgets.

I haven't loaded an alternate launcher app yet (use ADWex on my DroidX) because I actually really like the stock launcher.

Sent from my Transformer Prime


----------

